# The Ricoh 500G



## smithdan (Sep 5, 2019)

The folks at the salvage shed placed a $20. price on this one probably because it looked cute and kinda old camera-y.  I liked the size and light weight of this 70's rangefinder and as it seemed to work took it home.  Cleaned it up and replaced the light seals with the fuzzy side of stick on Velcro.






Seems to work OK on 1.5v batteries,  also there is an option to shoot manual which is handy.





The meter "eye" thingy sits behind the filter - thoughtful.

Here's what it does.  All on HP5 except the tanks last winter on FP4.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 5, 2019)

Ah, those cute 70's point n shoots.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 5, 2019)

Love those little guys. Nice shots.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes nice shots!


----------



## compur (Sep 5, 2019)

I re-sealed a 500G once and, as I recall, it had a huge amount of foam on the film door. The most I've ever seen.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice! I like Ricohs. You got some really nice photos with it.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2019)

Pretty darn respectable results!


----------



## smithdan (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks all for the comments.  I have a few of these small rangefinder - viewfinders and always am surprised with the lens quality on the more reasonably priced ones.


----------

